# ADGA One-Day Milking Test



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

How does one go about completing the ADGA one day milking test? I am struggling to find the basic information about how the whole process works. Anyone with experience, your input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

I have run/supervised a 1 day test. Ask away.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Basic information:
You need to milk and weigh the goats 3 times. Anyone can create one. It is about $25 for the test with ADGA, the lab fees were around $5 per goat and maybe $20 set up. You need someone qualified with the DHIA to do the testing. The DHIA is not going to find someone for you - that is something you have to do. (at least all the ones I am familiar with do not want you calling them and asking them to send a tester out)

You need 18pts to qualify for a *M- the way to earn points is spelled out in the guidebook. 

*M earned this way are not used in any genetic evaluation.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Great! 
I have a small herd of Nigerian Dwarf goats, currently 7 does. I won't know for sure which ones I'll want to test until they freshen in May, but I think at least 3 or 4 of them could earn a *M for their milk production. 
So, does someone have to come to my farm and measure the milk? An ADGA form I found also had something about my goats needing to be officially measured to ensure they are within in the breed standard?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You need to find someone who is licensed with the testing facility you choose. I use Dairy One. Others use Langston. Not sure if ther are other facilities. 

If you were in NJ I would be your tester but you are to far.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

OK, so I find a local DHIA tester, they come out to the farm, weigh the milk - sounds pretty simple! (and maybe expensive... ) 
I found this ADGA form: http://adga.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/odmcapp2014.pdf for the one-day milking test, which I believe is the one I should fill out.

Is there an advantage for another milking test over the one-day?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Owner sampler allows your goat to be able to participate in SG status and elite doe etc. 

Owner sampler requires you to become a licensed tester and you sample and weigh the milk then send in the milk samples to your testing facility of choice (who you become licensed with by taking a test). Then you need a verification test to be done once. This can be done by anyone the who becomes a licensed tester by taking the same test you took. They don't have to own animals. Can be a neighbor or friend just can't be a family member. Verification test is done like a one day test but counts towards your tests for that month.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

ADGA has quite a few variations on testing plans if you want to test once a month for the year. 
The advantage with (I'm going to lump all the variations of the year long test and call is "305 testing", we can break out types later) 305 testing is you get genetic evaluations and you see trends in your goats. You get a monthly snapshot of how your feeding program, your milking protocol, and the overall health of the goat. You see how their production keeps up over the whole year. And I don't guarantee this, but I do know that lots of people reduce prices when selling animals or reduce cost of semen to help prove out their bucks. 
Disadvantage is of course, it is a year. The day of the test is often slightly more stressful than your average day. You can't just "skip a month" and it does cost money. 

The advantage of the one day test is it is a single commitment and you are done. You could do it at a show or at home, the cost is less, and you can ear the stars on the does. The disadvantage is that it is harder to earn the stars (you need to produce enough milk in a one shot, as opposed to over several months) and there is no genetic evaluation that goes along with it. You don't get to see how you does are contributing or how a buck genetics contribute or how good a young buck will be. 
Does that make sense? What can I explain more of?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation. The one-day test definitely sounds like a good place to start for me, then maybe work up to the more in-depth testing.

Can the *M earned through the one-day test carry on to the dam's daughters to make them 2*M and so forth, or is that only through the 305 tests?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

StaceyRosado said:


> Owner sampler allows your goat to be able to participate in SG status and elite doe etc.
> 
> Owner sampler requires you to become a licensed tester and you sample and weigh the milk then send in the milk samples to your testing facility of choice (who you become licensed with by taking a test). Then you need a verification test to be done once. This can be done by anyone the who becomes a licensed tester by taking the same test you took. They don't have to own animals. Can be a neighbor or friend just can't be a family member. Verification test is done like a one day test but counts towards your tests for that month.


 This sounds like it could be very convenient in the long run. Is it difficult or expensive to become licensed?


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

It is not expensive to be licensed. In CA it is $27 for the test and then $10 for scale calibration. The first time you take the test, you can buy the booklet with the instructions/answers for $15. 

The *M from one day tests are transferred regardless of how you earn them. 

One caveat about owner/sampler. You must carry the lactation for 240 days (and 8 tests) for the data to be counted for your goat. If you have a friend who would help you (maybe offer to send them home with homemade food and baby goat cuddles) considering doing one of the other 305plans. You can get the data and the evaluations (and have it count towards their total lifetime milk) even if you don't make it 240 days


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the great information! I didn't realize there were so many options for milk testing. 

What's the best way to find a DHIA tester? Most labs google has found for me seem to test Ohio and Pennsylvania and don't reach into West Virginia. I'll probably have to call and see if they'd be willing to travel just a little farther to get to my farm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You can ask a friend to take the test. Then they ar licensed to do your test. 

It's a simple open book test. But for your first time I do recommend you find someone who does milk test already in your area. I would email breeders (doesn't have to be your breed of goat as long as they are dairy goats on test) to see if they would be willing to do your one day test.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know several breeders on test in MD they could also possibly direct you to breeders in WV who do test. I know another lady on the MD PA border who is on test this year so is licensed.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks! 
I'll get a hold of a local breeder once my does are in milk.


----------

